# Looking for vendors for a car show



## HCMCSecy (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope this is the right place to post, I'm new at this.

I'm looking for someone to sell T shirts at a car show that the Heart of Carolina Mustang Club is having in Cary NC on the 6th of October.

So far we, as a club, have had shirts made up for each show and we end up with boxes and boxes of unsold shirts (mostly because they are unique to the show). I'm hoping that someone on the forums has a better plan.

The goal is to have someone come out to the show, set up and sell their shirts. They can be general car-related and don't have to be specific to the show.

So I guess the question is, how does one go about finding T shirt vendors for shows like this? If anyone can help me out I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## guero71 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im not sure where you find the vendors....but making the booth fee reasonable should help.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Look for Any screen printer in NC and ask them to come out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Larry, you may want to contact t-shirt printers in your area to see if they do events. Here's a listing of some in NC North Carolina - USA - Browse Locations - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## HCMCSecy (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone, and thank you Rodney for moving this to the proper section.


----------

